# Aufräumen von /etc/portage/package.keywords

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Gibt es ein Tool das mir das Aufräumen von /etc/portage/package.keywords erleichtert? Im laufe der Zeit haben sich da drin einige Pakete angesammelt, die ihrerseits schon wieder out of date sind. Sind also Leichen drin, die es langsam aber sicher unübersichtlich machen. Wäre schön wenn es da eine Hilfe gibt die diese Pakete entfernen kann.

Gibt's da sowas?

Grüße,

Martin

----------

## Klaus Meier

Verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz. Da ist doch nichts von alleine rein gekommen, hast doch alles selber eingetragen. Und dann musst du selber entscheiden. ob du das Paket aus dem stable oder aus dem testing Zweig haben willst.

Das, was du da eingetragen hast bekommst du als testing. Und ob du dass immer noch haben willst oder nicht, dass musst du selber entscheiden.

[Edit:] Habe jetzt verstanden...Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Oct 02, 2009 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

```

eix -tr

```

----------

## Evildad

eix-test-obsolete

----------

## Tinitus

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> eix-test-obsolete

 

Das ist ja genial....muß man dann alles manuell löschen.....oder geht das dann auch automatisiert?

Benutze viel autounmask für spezielle Versionen, so daß die Liste schon recht lang wurde.

G. R.

----------

## Yamakuzure

portpeek -arf

Das räumt package.unmask und .keywords auf. Dir wird angezeigt was raus kann und warum (ar), die f Option sorgt dafür, dass portpeek das auch gleich umsetzt.

Ich mache mal einen Sync und editiere hier gleich den output von einem anschließenden "portpeek -arf" rein, damit du dir das anschauen kannst.

```
# portpeek -arf

package.keywords:

Installed: dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.8-r1  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.1.3  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools-1.47-r1  Keywords ['amd64']

Installed: app-admin/eselect-1.2.3  Keywords ['amd64']

package.unmask:

package.mask:

dev-db/sqlite-3.6.16: Package Masked

dev-db/sqlite-3.6.14.2: Package Masked

Done

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.8-r1

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.1.3

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools-1.47-r1

Removing from: /etc/portage/package.keywords: app-admin/eselect-1.2.3
```

----------

## BlackEye

Hey, gute Tipps! Ich danke euch  :Very Happy: 

edit: Immer wieder neues was man lernt... unglaublich

----------

## Max Steel

Arbeitet dieses Portpeek auch, wenn die package.* Ordner sind?

Edith: Ja tut es =)

----------

